# New Rig



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

F350 XLT Powerstroke 9FT X blade.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Throwing some kind of salter on it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That thing is too pretty to work with!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful truck.. how long is that dump bed? And why a straight blade? I noticed you already have a 8.5 V plow for you 06 F350, just wondering if theres a reason for straight over V? looks great tho, its gotta be good seeing all your hard working getting somewhere.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice ford man !!!!!!!!!!!!! def agree too nice to work with her LOL


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Another sweet looking SuperDuty.


----------



## matthewsimmons (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet Super Duty, man i wanna put my plow on now


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ford6.9;406165 said:


> Beautiful truck.. how long is that dump bed? And why a straight blade? I noticed you already have a 8.5 V plow for you 06 F350, just wondering if theres a reason for straight over V? looks great tho, its gotta be good seeing all your hard working getting somewhere.


It is a 9ft Dump, Looking at another 1k for the V blade. Since my other truck had one on it when I bought it is why I got it. Didnt really get to plow enought last year to compare straight blade to the V only about 18 Hours of plowing last winter. So now this year I can compare the two and if I like the V next year I might switch it out.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

No salter/sander this year, maybe next year.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck, it sure is pretty!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Man another nice Ford. Ive been paying a lot of compliments to these Fords guys lately haha. Ill tell you what, i like the brand new style super dutys, but i really like the looks of the 05-07s a lot better. Very nice mystic.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I need to tint the windows, cant stand it.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Great looking rig!!


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a sharp looking truck.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It must be the additional height of the X blade that makes the length so deceiving. I remember when 9' blades looked longer because of the lower height.

If I buy a 3/4 ton this fall I will probably go for a 9' X for my 1-ton & use the 8' on the newer truck. 

Should be a great truck for you. Putting sides on the body? 


~Kevin


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Be sure to let us know when u put the first ding in her. lol.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice truck!!!! Take some more pics when you tint the windows.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Your gonna need plenty of weight in the back to help plant that rear... I plowed with a 450 Super Duty with a 9' Meyer last year and it was horrible...and I mean horrible....


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

great set up,how much did that set you back. Im looking to replace my f350 dully with a 10ft dump in the spring, not sure if i want an f550 or kodick 5500.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

great set up,how much did that set you back. Im looking to replace my f350 dully with a 10ft dump in the spring, not sure if i want an f550 or kodiack 5500.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey man, love the new rig....I'll have to keep my eyes open to see if I see you around. One thing though, it DEF needs some strobes....contact me and I'll give you the price.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;411793 said:


> Hey man, love the new rig....I'll have to keep my eyes open to see if I see you around. One thing though, it DEF needs some strobes....contact me and I'll give you the price.


I am one step ahead of you, They are comming in on thursday and me and my uncle are putting them in saturday. Once they are done we can meet up and I will show you. Keep and eye out for me at school to.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

niceeeeee......what campus are you on on tuesdays and thursdays?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice rig! Take care of that baby.


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't tint too dark. I made that mistake with my 350. It gets real tough to see out them at night.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;412156 said:


> niceeeeee......what campus are you on on tuesdays and thursdays?


I am in central campus all day tue and thur, I park at the rink.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I've probably seen you and don't even realize it, I think I've only seen you that one time in person at the welding shop, and I'll be damned if I can remember what everyone looked like lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

What would you use a truck with a dumper on it for????? A two man crew doing light duty work?? The best bet is to have a truck & trailer system, that way you have a fleet system thats mobile & the dumping trailer stays on site for the crew. While the truck is preping for other things, or perhaps with two dumping trailers to create an ongoing production point where the truck hauls one trailer, while the other is being used for loading clean fill or whatever...!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Are you even serious? How about you try leaving the trailer on site with the equipment for the crew to work with, while going to dump the grass clippings or picking up material for the crew to do the work with? What good is a crew if you leave the material in a dump trailer behind but take the truck with all the equipment? Then what?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;415486 said:


> Are you even serious? How about you try leaving the trailer on site with the equipment for the crew to work with, while going to dump the grass clippings or picking up material for the crew to do the work with? What good is a crew if you leave the material in a dump trailer behind but take the truck with all the equipment? Then what?


I got pissed just reading that post thats why I didnt answer. Maybe I dont want a differenet trailer for everyday of the week. I already got two trailers and two trucks in my yard thats enough.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got it lettered up.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

What did you do for lights in the back? I don't see anything


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

That really is one sweet looking dump truck. Best of luck with that thing. The XLT dresses it up just enough to make it really sharp. Almost a shame do use it as a work truck, but I know that's what it's built to do. J.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;416986 said:


> What did you do for lights in the back? I don't see anything


There are strobes in the back-up lights. I am supose to throw some TIR6's on the dump body itself I am just waitin to hear from the guy on when he wants to do it.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;415584 said:


> I got pissed just reading that post thats why I didnt answer. Maybe I dont want a differenet trailer for everyday of the week. I already got two trailers and two trucks in my yard thats enough.


Hey, first of all, I'm not here to piss the hell out of anyone, ok. The F-550 is such an amazing truck, I've been debating on buying one for the past 2 years now. So let me clarify. For example, if you have a crew doing interlock, and have a trailer onsite for them to load the excavation material into, once that is full then you haul the trailer to dump it. Now while your gone to dump, the crew has a second dumping trailer to continue loading it with excavation material. So, in general, this creates an ongoing production process. And when you come back from dumping, you bring back a load of Granular Agreggate for the base instalation..... Now tell me, what do you use your F-550 for??? They're great trucks, & I've been on the verge of dropping a fat cheaque on one of them, but can't really figure out what it would be good for??? So tell me something simple instead of gettin pissed off again.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The F550 has a better payload then the other small dump trucks. You might want to bring 3 yards of topsoil and a skid steer. I have a 3500HD that we spread salt from. Personally I would get a 5500 before a 550, they are almost the exact same price.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;421475 said:


> Hey, first of all, I'm not here to piss the hell out of anyone, ok. The F-550 is such an amazing truck, I've been debating on buying one for the past 2 years now. So let me clarify. For example, if you have a crew doing interlock, and have a trailer onsite for them to load the excavation material into, once that is full then you haul the trailer to dump it. Now while your gone to dump, the crew has a second dumping trailer to continue loading it with excavation material. So, in general, this creates an ongoing production process. And when you come back from dumping, you bring back a load of Granular Agreggate for the base instalation..... Now tell me, what do you use your F-550 for??? They're great trucks, & I've been on the verge of dropping a fat cheaque on one of them, but can't really figure out what it would be good for??? So tell me something simple instead of gettin pissed off again.


Easy....you tow your enclosed trailer full of mowing and maintenance equipment around and you dump your clippings and debris in the truck from the mowers. Then at the end of the day you simply drop off your trailer, and go dump your grass and debris.

And the post above also reminds me, say you want to have a skidsteer on that job moving material, if you're towing a dump trailer to this job, how do you get the skidsteer there?

And don't say a second truck, because if you had a second truck, then you could use the 2 trucks to swap off removing and running material instead of two trailers wesport


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;421512 said:


> Easy....you tow your enclosed trailer full of mowing and maintenance equipment around and you dump your clippings and debris in the truck from the mowers. Then at the end of the day you simply drop off your trailer, and go dump your grass and debris.
> 
> And the post above also reminds me, say you want to have a skidsteer on that job moving material, if you're towing a dump trailer to this job, how do you get the skidsteer there?
> 
> And don't say a second truck, because if you had a second truck, then you could use the 2 trucks to swap off removing and running material instead of two trailers wesport


Our dumping trailers have underground ramps that we use to drive skid steers onto. I will try posting some pics if I can...the dumping trailers are 14 ft long x 6 ft wide.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

good luck getting 3 yards of top soil and a good size skid chained down in a dump trailer.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

hahahahhahaaa


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Its a 350 not a 550 first off. Second what type of plow do you hang on your dump trailer? I want somthing that will work 12 months a year not 8. If I have to move anymore than ten yards of material I will get a ten wheeler or somthing bigger to do it. I am not big into construction so I didnt want to buy a F550 to cut lawns, the 350 is perfect to cut lawns or move three yards of material if needed. And to build and insane leaf box for clean-ups like i did yesterday.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the leaf box on?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;421763 said:


> Is the leaf box on?


O ya, Just waiting for the rest of the leaves to get going. I will get a picture later in the week my sister took my camera to school so i wont get it back till friday.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

i think ur all a bunch of wackers who are to busy with ur hands in ur pants instead of out trying to make a buck. who cares about the lights and the tir6's and the trailer, try to make a living.........right tim, that truck will be parked in ur driveway when it snows because u guys are to busy talking about lights


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782;423250 said:


> i think ur all a bunch of wackers who are to busy with ur hands in ur pants instead of out trying to make a buck. who cares about the lights and the tir6's and the trailer, try to make a living.........right tim, that truck will be parked in ur driveway when it snows because u guys are to busy talking about lights


Sorry I don't have a fleet like you Dan. And it won't be sitting in my driveway at all I got plenty to do. I saw your guys on forest street yesterday afternoon.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess the fraternity of property maintenance & a few pats on the back are too much for DESTEFANO3782, huh? I suppose looking & acting professionally as Mystic does doesn't matter, but I'll bet if DESTEFANO3782 writes his proposals or contracts as well as he writes here that he LUKS PRETY GUD 2 DA CUSTMERZ


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

YardMedic;423488 said:


> I guess the fraternity of property maintenance & a few pats on the back are too much for DESTEFANO3782, huh? I suppose looking & acting professionally as Mystic does doesn't matter, but I'll bet if DESTEFANO3782 writes his proposals or contracts as well as he writes here that he LUKS PRETY GUD 2 DA CUSTMERZ


Nah hes just my buddy busting my balls its not a big deal, His **** looks sweet he just does not like to post pictures of it like I do cause he just doesn't like to be bothered.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Sweet*

That is a sweet truck. Fisher plow is the best.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

DESTEFANO3782;423250 said:


> i think ur all a bunch of wackers who are to busy with ur hands in ur pants instead of out trying to make a buck. who cares about the lights and the tir6's and the trailer, try to make a living.........right tim, that truck will be parked in ur driveway when it snows because u guys are to busy talking about lights


Why do you Peabody area guys refer to each other as "wackers". I don't hear it anywhere else. just thought i'd ask.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

a wacker is someone who chases police, fire, or amby... or has way too many strobe lights lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike33087;423587 said:


> a wacker is someone who chases police, fire, or amby... or has way too many strobe lights lol


I'm like that sometimes lol, Had all the lights flashing when i was out doing cleanups last night. I chase emergency vehicles sometimes. My truck doesn't have enough amber strobes and LED's.

Is this the same as a Wacka?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;423494 said:


> Nah hes just my buddy busting my balls its not a big deal, His **** looks sweet he just does not like to post pictures of it like I do cause he just doesn't like to be bothered.


I thought it could be something like that, especially when you mentioned seeing him.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*



TLC Snow Div.;423682 said:


> I'm like that sometimes lol, Had all the lights flashing when i was out doing cleanups last night. I chase emergency vehicles sometimes. My truck doesn't have enough amber strobes and LED's.
> 
> Is this the same as a Wacka?


um yea... the other classification i forgot to mention, the you just mentioned.... is someone who uses strobes/warning lights when they really dont need them.... i think the last time mine where on other than rewiring some of them the other day was the last time it snowed lol


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Funny, I see them on all the time at Rt 62 & Summer


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol alright ya caught me, once a week only the leds though.....im not nearly as bad as you though


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

62 and summer street i second that


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*



DESTEFANO3782;424264 said:


> 62 and summer street i second that


alright alright lol, but u gotta agree that they are justafiable there, really ****** spot to be on the side of the road, once cop actually came out into the back yard while i was mowing and told me that i should park around the corner and walk down the side walk cause the truck was blocking traffic. so now i park further back mow the grass by the side walk then pull the truck up off the road and use the leds vs the hazzard lights that kill my battery.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

ur a real wacka


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*



DESTEFANO3782;424268 said:


> ur a real wacka


how so?????


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

DESTEFANO3782;424268 said:


> ur a real wacka


LOL who invented this turm? never heard it before in my life until now and i live not that far away.

Who admits their not a wacka?


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

ask around. everyone will tell u it was me that invented it. just like most other things around


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

DESTEFANO3782;424275 said:


> ask around. everyone will tell u it was me that invented it. just like most other things around


Hahahahaha


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

DESTEFANO3782;424275 said:


> ask around. everyone will tell u it was me that invented it. just like most other things around


Are you a wacka

Whats the other stuff?


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

im the head wacka


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782;424289 said:


> im the head wacka


King wacka to the locals.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

DESTEFANO3782;424289 said:


> im the head wacka


Hahaha, so when there was that meet up at the end of last year that i missed where everyone brought there trucks to some welding guys shop and showed off their trucks lights it was a Wacka Gang Get Together


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

no, not necessarily, not all plow guys are wackers....the term particularly refers to lights mainly


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

yea u didnt miss much only amatuer wackers, i wasnt there but timmy was, with his pants down


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is a few updates pictures, Got the windows tined and added a light bar to the roof..


----------



## BenW455 (Dec 7, 2007)

Man that is a sharp truck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a VERY nice truck!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice man. No ballasts in the bed?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

yup , that things pritty much amazing!

you should put a sander in that thing and plow for youre town/city or the state highway.

who tints youre trucks , i use Randy at Superior Window Tinting , he does a really good job.


----------



## mowerbrad (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice truck, wish my truck looked that nice and new.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice touches man thats an eye catcher for sure


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice Truck Wacker (throwin that all the way from ND)


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats a nice truck, gotta love the fords


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

you really dont need ballast with the dump bed, but u def notice a difference when you do add it


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;493074 said:


> Nice man. No ballasts in the bed?


I put a yard of sand in the back before each storm and take it out as soon as im done.



PORTER 05;493086 said:


> yup , that things pritty much amazing!
> 
> you should put a sander in that thing and plow for youre town/city or the state highway.
> 
> who tints youre trucks , i use Randy at Superior Window Tinting , he does a really good job.


I am thinking about putting it on the state next year we will see what happenes.

Superior In saugas? thats where I bring my trucks and refer all my friends to, I really like there work.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Truck


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ya i think thats proubly the same place..

ya i have a freind that has 3 1-ton dumps - plows/sanders on EA -- they give him $80 an HR for each truck.

and have another freind that has a 1986 MACK tri-axle , he plows for the state and gets $150 an HR, with 4 HRS gueranteed when he gets called out- but thats another story-

i do not know how much a ton gets for the state, i would like to know though, if you find out let me know , i will be buying another 1 ton dump next season and will be rigging it out with plow&sander and getting a contract with my local town , and run my other 2 1 ton trucks on our resi-commercial route , my other dump is 2X4 and has no plow, strickly spring/summer/fall rig-


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

With the exception of extra height, any reason the light bar is on the roof & not on top of the dump for 360 visibility?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

YardMedic;493859 said:


> With the exception of extra height, any reason the light bar is on the roof & not on top of the dump for 360 visibility?


its only a magnet mount, not enough room on the cab protector, might make something but for next year to mount it on the dump, but its good for now.


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

You and your goddamn dash lights for plowing! 

and I thought i was bad with my old Caprice...haha!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;493870 said:


> its only a magnet mount, not enough room on the cab protector, might make something but for next year to mount it on the dump, but its good for now.


Be careful on the highway once you hit 70mph. You know what happened to mine.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

m00nraker;493872 said:


> You and your goddamn dash lights for plowing!
> 
> and I thought i was bad with my old Caprice...haha!


That car has a big sign on it that said pull me over. When you putting a plow on that dodge you got there...


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Man, this thread comes up again, and I get another look at that truck. The term that comes to mind is with the black and chrome, and th stainless blade is "Cold Steel". That is nothing but awesome. Talk about rollin' with attitude. prsport


----------

